
Show HN: Goodnight Zoom – Remote storytime with isolated seniors - choltz
https://goodnightzoom.com/
======
choltz
While we've all been isolated, my grandparents have started to read stories to
my younger cousins via videochat, which has been a great way for my
grandparents to feel connected and loved. It's also nice for my cousins (4-7
years old) to interact with their grandparents, even if from afar.

Many of our seniors are especially isolated right now, so I wanted to setup a
way for all of us to connect with them via remote storytime. Whether you are a
parent with young kids, a senior, or anyone in between, this is a chance for
us all to connect. Once you sign up, we'll reach out about finding schedules
that work for both sides. We also link to open source books if you don't have
any. Would love to hear your feedback!

------
exolymph
What a lovely way to help people connect! In spirit it reminds me of NanaGram:
[https://nanagram.co/](https://nanagram.co/)

~~~
choltz
Thanks so much! I've come across nanagram on HN before and I love the idea.

~~~
aacook
This is beautiful. Great job.

------
seige
Something similar came up on HN a few days back:
[http://readastorytome.com/](http://readastorytome.com/)

HN Post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22836940#22837217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22836940#22837217)

Also, Caribu is a popular app in this category.

